# Blonde bar



## Einstein (Mar 13, 2009)

A blind man enters a Ladies Bar by mistake. He finds his way to a bar stool and orders a drink. After sitting there for a  while,  he yells to the bartender, "Hey, you wanna hear a blonde joke?"  The bar immediately
falls absolutely quiet. In a very deep, husky voice, the woman next to him says, "Before you tell that joke, sir, I think it is just fair- giving that you are blind that you should  know five things:
1- The bartender is a blonde girl.
2- The bouncer is a blonde girl.
3- I'm a 6 feet tall, 220 lb. blonde woman with a black belt in karate. 
4- The woman sitting next to me is blonde and is a professional weight lifter.
5- The lady to your right is a blonde and is a professional wrestler.

Now think about it seriously, Mister. Do you still wanna tell that joke?  The blind man thinks for a second, shakes his head, and declares, "Nah. Not if I'm gonna have to explain it five times."


----------



## Northerner (Mar 13, 2009)

Love it! Thanks David!


----------



## Steff (Mar 13, 2009)

Lol  Great :d:d


----------



## bev (Mar 13, 2009)

EXCELLENT! Bev


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2019)

The old ones are the best


----------

